# htaccess ausreizen für geschützten Zugang mit Referralüberprüfung



## josDesign (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine Fotodatenbank auf einem Webspace laufen lassen.

Diese liegt in einem UNterverzeichnis der Domain. Nun ist es aber so, das am Anfang der Seite eine Hinweisseite kommt, welche zu akzeptieren ist. Die eigentlichen Fotodatenbankseiten liegen im Ordner ./pictures/.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das mittels HTACCESS Datei zu realisieren, dass beim Ersten Aufruf von domain.at/pictures/ ohne vorherigen Aufruf der eigentlichen Seite also den Referral von domain.at/hinweis.html kommt, kein Zugriff auf die Seite ist?

Vielleicht hat jemand einen kleine Hilfe. Vielen Dank im Voraus,
jos


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Hmm, gute Frage.....

Ich würde es eher mit PHP machen.
Auf der Startseite (bei den Nutzungsbedingungen) muss eine Checkbox aktiviert werden.
Den Wert würde ich dann in einer Session speichern und in der Gallerie prüfen ob der Wert vorhanden ist.
Wenn ja, dann kann man sich die Gallerie ansehen.
Wenn nein, dann wird man wieder zu den Nutzungsbedingungen umgeleitet.

Zusätzlich würde ich aber noch per .htaccess dafür sorgen dass die Bilder nicht fremdverlinkt werden können.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## josDesign (29. Dezember 2006)

wie kann ich die fremdverlinkung einstellen?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Dezember 2006)

Dazu gibt es gleich mehrere Möglichkeiten..... siehe Trafficklau.de.


----------

